# Showing problem



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

I am showing my goat at state fair in two weeks.the last time i showed him, I was told his only flaw really was being soft in his top end . I have had him pulling waits, and he is getting strong. When I set him up today he was pushing me backwards. This makes me happy but the only problem is he is stretching out way to much. Dose anyone have any sugestions as to how I can set him up with out him stretching out. I can't think of anything to do.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when you say stretching out do you mean he is leaning forward or is he actually planting his legs to far apart?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

what is your feed/exercise regime?? how old is he? weight?


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm thinking he's a market/Boer type goat and is "Bracing"... right? Or I guess over-bracing... :wink: 
I don't necessarily have an answer to the original question, but after about 5 years of market lambs and goats with my daughter in 4H I can attest to how much more difficult it is to train a market animal to brace than it appears. So excellent training job on your part! My congratulations to you on presenting a well fit & well trained animal at fair! Sounds like you've worked very hard & done a great job! 

Good luck at state, and hopefully one of the other breeders/showers of meat goats can help you out.
Take care!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

breedersworld.com deals a lot with show -type wethers. (hope it's ok to post) I don't go there often so i'm not sure how active, but there's usually some drama.


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

StaceyRoop said:


> when you say stretching out do you mean he is leaning forward or is he actually planting his legs to far apart?


 He basicaly is planting his legs as far apart as he can get them, and in the process he shoving me backwards. There was one time last night i could get him to brace with his feet where they go. i have only had this problem with him for about a week, and i would like to correct it as soon as possible.


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

SDK said:


> what is your feed/exercise regime?? how old is he? weight?


 He gets half a feed scoop of N-timidator, with 1 cup of animax added for extra protein twice a day, and a handful of hay once a day.
he runs a mile a day, and pulls 35 pounds for about 20 or 30 minutes.
he is 7 months. and the last time i waid him was Aug.28 and at that point he had no muscle and waid 77.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

how big is the scoop??

anyways.. try bracing him withhis jind legs against abuilding... so he can't step back any further.. he'll eventually learn to brace without stretchingit out


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

SDK said:


> how big is the scoop??
> 
> anyways.. try bracing him withhis jind legs against abuilding... so he can't step back any further.. he'll eventually learn to brace without stretchingit out


 i am bracing him against a wall, he is bushing me back and stretching fowards


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

push back harder...he should gently push against you... not slam you like a freight truck.. so show him who's boss


----------

